

Apple's 1986 Clothing Collection - codezero
http://www.huhmagazine.co.uk/3900/apples-1986-clothing-collection

======
anigbrowl
Woah, I used to have a white Apple sweatshirt that I found in a thrift store
sometime in the 90s. I always assumed it was just corporate swag given out at
trade shows. Interesting that even back then there was a vision of the brand
as something very distinct from the product.

------
asdffdsajkl
wow I did not know popping the collar dated back to the 80's.... I guess three
6 mafia was right with that song: "Now ever since I can remember I been
poppin' my collar Poppin' poppin' my collar, poppin' poppin' my collar"

[http://www.huhmagazine.co.uk/images/uploaded/apple_clothing_...](http://www.huhmagazine.co.uk/images/uploaded/apple_clothing_07.jpg)

~~~
codezero
Yep, it's funny how trends are so cyclical, the "trucker hat" style has made
its way back as well :)

~~~
nether
doesnt pg think it's due to "submarine" marketers?

------
adamnemecek
Now they can claim that they were the first company to make wearables and be
technically right.

------
goldenkey
It's amazing how now this fashion is hip and for lack of a better word,
'swag.' Not to different from my 1989 Nintendo Sunglasses [0], only given to a
few employees at the time. Were for kids and teens at the time, somewhat tacky
neon but now considered adult swag. Gotta love fashion evolution.

I will die with these shades... haha, no pms about buying them please.

[0] [http://imgur.com/a/NXZHn](http://imgur.com/a/NXZHn)

~~~
csixty4
Isn't a 30 year cycle normal for fashion?

~~~
kristopolous
elements cycle - styles really don't. For instance, here you have high shorts
which are also loose-fit and with a color palette that's fallen out. Also if
you had a closer look, you could see the material and cut of the fabric is
different. It may have an elastic waistband and other nuances that form the
cogent style.

all of these facets of the garment or outfit together as a package are
unlikely to come back. Parceled out ones? sure.

------
carlob
I still have a MacUser t-shirt that was given out to subscriber (my father
used to subscribe). Judging from the appearance of the mouse, it should be
from the pre-ADB mouse days so about the same age as this.

------
97-109-107
on a related note - Softwear by Microsoft
[http://hideyourarms.com/2008/12/09/microsoft-
softwear/](http://hideyourarms.com/2008/12/09/microsoft-softwear/)

------
naturalethic
That kid in Extant really is a robot.

------
samstave
I would do cocaine with any one of these people on my garwood in Tahoe whilst
sipping Mai Tais. --1986

